# Little darlings at Las Vegas SPCA



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Spunky 4 y.o. Kent 6 y.0. Snickers 9 mo. Sunny 6 yrs.
























All males - all get along w/other dogs.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

They are all so cute. You should adopt one! :thumbsup:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Look at the sweet faces,I just think Sunny is adorable...they're all adorable... I know Rylee ,my little boy gets along the best w/ all my kids. He especially loves Amber,the cocker,I think he thinks she's his "Big Blonde Goddess".


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Awww I love Sunny. He must be some sort of Chihuahua mix, right? 

Adorable. I hope they find great homes.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless those little boys, you can just see all the love inside them that they are waiting to give. Sweet babies. I pray they find a loving wonderful home which they so deserve.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sunny kinda looks like a Westie in the picture. They're all adorable...if I didn't have 4 Malts and a cocker already....


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

What a cute quartet is that ! I am sure they will all find great homes. Can we get them into a rescue?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Such love........adorable little malts!!:biggrin:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope they all get great home and soon, really cute little guys!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

they are all so sweet, Kent reminds me of Jodi.


----------

